# Orbis Funds quarterly reports



## So_Cynical (24 April 2011)

Orbis funds Aust do a Quarterly investment report that i always find interesting, these guys have picked some good winners over the last couple of years using a mix of value and contrarian investment strategy's with smart commentary to back up there investment choices.

Unfortunately i cant directly link to the PDF so i had to upload it, older quarterly reports can be found with the below links..i intend to update this thread with each new quarterly report. 

https://online.orbisfunds.com.au/p?_s=AN8_pmURoMRoT8fO&_k=NYu_q-Rtdnu_4yk2

https://online.orbisfunds.com.au/

Disclaimer: This is not a recommendation etc and i have nothing to do with them or have any money invested with them...just find there reports helpful and insightful.


----------

